# Hurricane Jova



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

In case you don't pay attention to the news here in MX, Hurricane Jova is headed for the Pacific coast of MX. Hurricanes have been known to change course, so if you will possibly be in its path, you best pay attention to the weather forecasts for the next day or two. Stock up on water and tequila now.  Heads up sparks and El Toro Furioso !

Right now (Sunday night) it looks like a direct line to Melaque, Jalisco (just up the coast from Manzanillo) with rain and storm effects starting on Tuesday morning and the eye of the storm passing near Melaque on Tuesday night at Category 3 with winds of 111-130 mph. Then headed more to the north with the storm's center passing between Tepic and Tequila, to the west of Guadalajara. Once the storm hits land, it should start to weaken but there will be a good chance of big rains and potential flooding inland. Chapala and Guadalajarea will be getting rain from this storm.

Here is the Weather Underground tracking map (scroll down the page for the big view) :

Hurricane Jova : Tracking Map : Weather Underground


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> In case you don't pay attention to the news here in MX, Hurricane Jova is headed for the Pacific coast of MX. Hurricanes have been known to change course, so if you will possibly be in its path, you best pay attention to the weather forecasts for the next day or two. Stock up on water and tequila now.  Heads up sparks and El Toro Furioso !
> 
> Right now (Sunday night) it looks like a direct line to Melaque, Jalisco (just up the coast from Manzanillo) with rain and storm effects starting on Tuesday morning and the eye of the storm passing near Melaque on Tuesday night at Category 3 with winds of 111-130 mph. Then headed more to the north with the storm's center passing between Tepic and Tequila, to the west of Guadalajara. Once the storm hits land, it should start to weaken but there will be a good chance of big rains and potential flooding inland. Chapala and Guadalajarea will be getting rain from this storm.
> 
> ...


Very true. My daughter and son-in-law are visiting and in Yelapa right now. They are moving further north and maybe inland this morning.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We just had an unusual heavy rain this morning (Monday), but the sun is coming out right now; just in time for my solar system installer to come and give me an estimate.


----------



## gypsymoth (Oct 10, 2011)

There went the beach visit plan, but how fortunate it will be over by the time the Games begin.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> We just had an unusual heavy rain this morning (Monday), but the sun is coming out right now; just in time for my solar system installer to come and give me an estimate.


This is a digression, but good luck with your solar system. I put mine in about a year ago. The only problem I have with it is that the water is too hot.  I get nervous during some of the hail storms we have had lately, but no problems so far.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Everyone in Melaque is aware. The early warning system just announced a yellow alert ... along with evacuation and emergency shelters. I'll be sharing my newly completed house with Canadian neighbors who live in a screened garage while building. We are a mile back from the beach so hopefully will avoid the worst


----------



## ybor (Oct 12, 2011)

*The day after Jova*

Hi Everyone,

I'm brand new to the forum. Have a place on Isla Navidad and was just trying to find some information after the storm. Stuff like how was the storm surge etc. I saw one picture from Barra and it looks like the ocean side restaraunts took a beating yesterday. Has anyone heard anything from Isla Navidad? I hope there were no injuries and not too much damage. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

All of Melaque is a mess. See these photos:

Testigos de Jova

Very little of the town isn't under 1-2 meters of water from the beach to hwy 200.


----------

